
Tesla's Autopilot software head leaves the company after joining from Apple - marvel_boy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/20/15844280/tesla-autopilot-software-chris-lattner-ai-quit
======
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14600073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14600073)

------
marvel_boy
Come back to the fruit company and MAKE SWIFT GREAT AGAIN.

